# Schwarzwald Bike Marathon - Fully oder Hardtail?



## Peter Freiburg (6. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane, nächsten Sonntag den Schwarzwald Bike Marathon mitzufahren, entweder die 60 oder die 90 KM Strecke. 
Da ich die Strecke nicht kenne, frage ich mich, ob ich mit dem Fully oder Hardtail fahren soll. Kennt ihr die Strecke, ist sie technisch anspruchsvoll oder sinds eher Waldautobahnen mit schnellen, einfachen Abfahrten?

Mein Fully ist ein 120mm Trek Fuel EX 8, nicht gerade leicht. Daher frage ich mich, ob ich lieber mit dem HT durchdrücke oder mir etwas mehr Komfort gönne.

Freue mich über eure Streckenerfahrungen.
Gruss
Peter


----------



## sash73 (6. September 2009)

hallo

bin die 60er scho oft gefahren.bin immer mit hardtail unterwegs.also fully brauchst da nicht.ist ne einfache strecke.

sash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (6. September 2009)

sash73 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> bin die 60er scho oft gefahren.bin immer mit hardtail unterwegs.also fully brauchst da nicht.ist ne einfache strecke.
> 
> sash



jep -


----------



## luca 2002 (6. September 2009)

Bin die 90 km zweimal gefahren. Schnelles, technisch ziemlich anspruchloses Rennen. Würde dir deshalb ein HT mit schnellen Reifen ala Racing Ralph empfehlen.
Grüße


----------



## sash73 (6. September 2009)

bimndieses jahr nicht am start.wollte die 90er.doch nach der wm 2weeks pause gemacht.wünsch euch viel spaß jetzt vorbereitung für winter


----------



## Haferstroh (7. September 2009)

Ist ne Micky Maus-Strecke. Hardtail.


----------



## hardtailrocker (8. September 2009)

Frage zur 60km Strecke:

Welcher Streckenanteil ca. in km Asphalt/Schotter/Trail(bergauf/bergab)?

Damit ich auch die richtige Reifenwahl treffen kann.

Merci


----------



## Peter Freiburg (9. September 2009)

Hallo Jungens,

danke für euer Feedback, dann wirds wohl das Hardtail, muss eh mal wieder bewegt werden...

Gruss
Peter


----------



## Martin76 (9. September 2009)

Der Streckenanteil für die 60km dürfte etwa 15% Asphalt / 80% Schotter und max. 5% Trails sein. Trails sind eher flach/leicht bergauf.

Eigentlich ist das eine sehr langweilige Strecke auf der ein Fully komplett unnötig ist. Ich werde hier auf jeden Fall das Hardtail nehmen.


----------



## hardtailrocker (9. September 2009)

@ Martin76

Vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## Peter Freiburg (10. September 2009)

noch ne frage: 
ist der anteil hobby-isten / profis ähnlich wie beim ultra bike in kirchzarten? Oder sind in furtwangen eher die pros /semis unterwegs? geht aus der homepage nicht wirklich hervor.
Und in der ergebnisliste steht hinter den meisten namen ein team.

Hab nämlich keine lust, letzter zu werden (oder zumindest im letzten Zehntel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scooter_werner (10. September 2009)

Erfahrungsgemäß ist der Anteil der Lizenzler eher gering


----------



## Deleted 6320 (10. September 2009)

machst Du nicht ein bißchen viel Show? Du hast direkt 2 Bikes, willst Federung und Reifen speziell anpassen-hast aber andererseits Angst hinten zu landen????
Wenn Du nicht gut bist ist es sch...egal welcher Reifen drauf ist-Du wirst nicht gewinnen.
Die Strecke ist relativ leicht, ich selbst bin sie 2x mit einem Leihfully gefahren, das hat nicht gestört.


----------



## Peter Freiburg (11. September 2009)

micha17 schrieb:


> machst Du nicht ein bißchen viel Show? Du hast direkt 2 Bikes, willst Federung und Reifen speziell anpassen-hast aber andererseits Angst hinten zu landen????
> Wenn Du nicht gut bist ist es sch...egal welcher Reifen drauf ist-Du wirst nicht gewinnen.



Ich habe nach der Streckencharakteristik bzw. Bike-Empfehlung gefragt und ob das eher ein Pro- oder ein Jedermannrennen ist. Wo ist da die Show? Völlig legitime Fragen, auch für jemanden, der sicher nicht gewinnen wird (Mittelfeld wäre schon prima). Oder dürfen sich nur die Podiums-Aspiranten Gedanken über Radwahl machen?

Nach Reifen habe ich nicht gefragt. Meine Federung will ich auch nicht anpassen. Lies doch bitte richtig, bevor du schreibst.



micha17 schrieb:


> ich selbst bin sie 2x mit einem Leihfully gefahren, das hat nicht gestört.


Micha, du bist mein ganz persönlicher Held 

@die anderen, danke noch mal für den Input

Gruss
Peter


----------



## keroson (12. September 2009)

Wer fährt den noch die extra Schlaufe nach dem Start?


----------



## Transalp-Udo (13. September 2009)

Bin 2 x mitgefahren. HT ist OK. Wenn Fully, dann nur die Richtung Epic etc. nix mit 120 mm Federweg


----------



## Haferstroh (13. September 2009)

Super Bedingungen heute gewesen. Wetter und Strecke top. Unter den ersten 9% auf den 42km. Ist echt ok. Strecke war doch klein wenig ruppiger als gedacht. Naja, mein letzter SBM war auch schon 2003  Die vielen ersten Asphaltkilometer waren aber zum Einschlafen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (13. September 2009)

Das war diese Jahr aber mal gar kein richtiges Furtwangen Wetter.

Gut um 7 beim Start wars Arsch kalt, aber als dann die Sonne hochgezogen wurds schön warm.

Bin mim Fully (Fastlane) gefahren und war mMn definitiv die Richtige Entscheidung. Man kann ein mehr im Sitzen fahren und spart dadurch mMn viel Kraft. (Zumindest auf der 120km Strecke)


----------



## noFlooder (13. September 2009)

Jo, also es gab schon ein paar Stellen und Wege, wo so nen schnelles Fully durchaus Vorteile hatte.


----------



## Firefighter (13. September 2009)

> Die vielen ersten Asphaltkilometer waren aber zum Einschlafen...



...naja also ich hatte da genug arbeit mich im feld zu halten... 
langweilig war das auf keinen fall, zack einen moment nicht aufgepasst sind se weg.. 

bin die 60er gefahren. 02h27min19sec

gruss
andi


----------



## elrond (13. September 2009)

keroson schrieb:


> Das war diese Jahr aber mal gar kein richtiges Furtwangen Wetter.
> 
> Gut um 7 beim Start wars Arsch kalt, aber als dann die Sonne hochgezogen wurds schön warm.
> 
> Bin mim Fully (Fastlane) gefahren und war mMn definitiv die Richtige Entscheidung. Man kann ein mehr im Sitzen fahren und spart dadurch mMn viel Kraft. (Zumindest auf der 120km Strecke)



Es war wirklich ar$chkalt, was gleich auch die Frage aufwirft warum man das Ding überhaupt schon um 7 Uhr und bei Dämmerung starten muß? Ne, halbe oder ganze Stunde später wäre ja wohl auch noch o.k..
Und falls jemand der Organisatoren hier mitliest, fahrt mal bitte hinter jemandem her die Strecke nicht kennt, also viele Abzweigungen waren einfach nur grottenschlecht markiert, teilweise wußte man überhaupt nicht wo es langgeht und gerade auch vor Abzweigungen tut man sich beim anbremsen wesentlich wenn man schon hundert Meter vorher weiß wohin es anschließend geht und man nicht einfach auf rotweißes Absperrband zusteuert...  Oder einfach mal Kirchzarten mitfahren und sich in Zukunft daran messen... 
Ach so war das erste mal am Start und von der Strecke irgendwie nicht so richtig überzeugt, unglaublich viel Asphalt oder eben dann Wiesen, die dürften bei Nässe richtig eklig werden. Aber auch ein paar schöne und originelle Passagen (z.B. der Minitunnel) und Trails.


----------



## Firefighter (13. September 2009)

ganz einfach warum das um 7 startet,  sonst würden die gewinner der 120er strecke in den massen untergehen (zieleinlauf)...  
und die letzten würden noch um 5 uhr nachmittags auf der strecke rumgurken...

wegen dem wurde ja auch die langstrecke in og geändert bzw. gestrichen.

ich finde man sollte sich über solche angebote freuen und nicht über alles meckern, die meisten helfer machen das nämlich ehrenamtlich.
man glaubt nicht was für ein organisatorischer aufwand dahinter steckt. kirchzarten ist m. e. auch nicht besser organisiert.



> teilweise wußte man überhaupt nicht wo es langgeht und gerade auch vor Abzweigungen tut man sich beim anbremsen wesentlich wenn man schon hundert Meter vorher weiß wohin es anschließend geht und man nicht einfach auf rotweißes Absperrband zusteuert...


wieso muss man vorher wissen wohin es geht? das ist doch der spass... wenn du die kurve so nicht kriegst dann denke mal über deine fahrweise nach?!

...man man, wieviel immer erwartet wird ist echt der hammer...


----------



## elrond (13. September 2009)

Firefighter schrieb:


> ganz einfach warum das um 7 startet,  sonst würden die gewinner der 120er strecke in den massen untergehen (zieleinlauf)...
> und die letzten würden noch um 5 uhr nachmittags auf der strecke rumgurken...
> 
> wegen dem wurde ja auch die langstrecke in og geändert bzw. gestrichen.
> ...



Erwartet wird? Das waren Anregungen für eben die Organisatoren und ich weiß nicht was mehr Aufwand bedeutet, vor jeder Wegsperrung (wenn's wieder auf ne Wiese geht) Helfer zu positionioren die einem den Weg anzeigen (und auch mal unaufmerksam sind -wer möchte es ihnen verdenken????) oder ein paar Pfeile auf den Weg oder Wiese zu sprühen => siehe Kirchzarten... Und alleine die Teilnehmerzahlen sprechen wohl eine mehr als deutliche Sprache! Daß der ältere Marathon von beiden was die Teilnehmerzahl angeht mehr oder weniger vor sich hindümpelt ist mehr als schade! Und er könnte wie gesagt durch Kleinigkeiten, die nicht wirklich einen Mehraufwand darstellen deutlich verbessert werden...


----------



## noFlooder (13. September 2009)

Auf der 90km Strecke hab ich vielleicht zwei Stellen bemerkt, an denen unzureichend abgesperrt war zwecks Wegfindung. Und bei Abfahrten 100m war vor der Kurve oft nen Hinweisschild?!


----------



## elrond (13. September 2009)

noFlooder schrieb:


> Auf der 90km Strecke hab ich vielleicht zwei Stellen bemerkt, an denen unzureichend abgesperrt war zwecks Wegfindung. Und bei Abfahrten 100m war vor der Kurve oft nen Hinweisschild?!



Oft aber eben nicht immer...  Außerdem wie oft warst  du auf den 90km alleine unterwegs ohne Blick auf Vorausfahrende? Da sind eben ein paar mehr unterwegs als auf den 120km und dann dementsprechend eben auch die Helfer vielleicht etwas aufmerksamer...  Und nochmal, mir geht es nicht darum den Marathon runterzumachen - schon gar nicht die wirklich vielen Helfer, sondern Anregungen geben um es ohne (oder ohne großen) Mehraufwand besser zu machen.


----------



## Firefighter (13. September 2009)

also eben, vor jeder scharfen kurve war bei der 60er auch ein hinweisschild.

vielleicht ists ja nur die 120er die schlechter beschildert ist....

ich fands jedenfalls ausreichend. 

und im notfall muss man halt immer so fahren, dass man überall gut durchkommt?!

Die unterschiedlichen Teilnehmerzahlen haben m. E. wenig mit der Organisation zu tun. Der Ultrabike ist einfach bekannter, weil er zu einer internationalen rennserie zählt.


----------



## noFlooder (13. September 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Außerdem wie oft warst  du auf den 90km alleine unterwegs ohne Blick auf Vorausfahrende?



Gegen Ende komischerweise sehr oft 
Da war ich mir dann auch bei zwei Stellen nicht sicher wo genau es lang geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Freiburg (14. September 2009)

also ich bin die 90er gefahren und ziemlich abgekackt (knapp über 5 St... ohje ohje)  . Nach 55km kam nämlich schon der Mann mit dem Hammer. Echt schade, denn die zweite Hälfte ist ja deutlich leichter.

Spass gemacht hat es trotzdem, jedoch fand ich es mit dem HT relativ ruppig zeitweise, bin halt schon Fully-verwöhnt und mich hat das "bockige" relativ ermüdet. Also nächstes mal lieber mit 120 Fully, für mich wärs die bessere Wahl (Racefully habe ich keins).

Die Markierungen fand ich soweit OK, die Verpflegungsstationen auch.

Gerne wieder.


----------



## Luke.HdR (14. September 2009)

Fand die Strecke wirklich schön, der Teer war ja nur anfangs störend, später habe ich mich über ein bisschen Teer sogar gefreut.
Waren auch überraschend viele Single Trails dabei, einige um Schonach kannte ich schon von der Trans Schwarzwald.

Die Verpflegung war meines erachtens nicht besonders gut, im Vergleich zu allen vergleichbaren Veranstaltungen dieses Jahr die schlechteste. Allerdings habe ich anfangs auch nur Sachen mitgenommen und nicht angehalten. Das man alles im vorbeifahren nehmen konnte, war aber toll.

Ebenfalls super waren die vielen Streckenposten, da gab es denke ich nichts zu meckern.


----------



## beise (14. September 2009)

Bin dieses Jahr zum ersten mal den 90er gefahren und fand die Strecke schöner als in Kirchzarten. Auch die Verpflegung war vergelichbar wie in Kirchzarten und soweit OK.

Ich hatte leider nach 5km einen Kettenriss und Schaltwerk am Arsch. So konnte ich das Rennen erst als letzter mit ner Stunde Rückstand wieder aufnehmen. Aber ich habe auch dann nch überall was bekommen. 

Leider bekommt man dann halt nichts mehr vom Flair und vom Rennen mit, da man alleine unterwegs ist und nur noch gegen das Zeitlimit kämpft.

Vorteil war daß man die paar Single trails so besser genießen konnte ohne auf andere Fahrer achten zu müssen.


----------



## keroson (14. September 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> [..]
> Ach so war das erste mal am Start und von der Strecke irgendwie nicht so richtig überzeugt, unglaublich viel Asphalt oder eben dann Wiesen, die dürften bei Nässe richtig eklig werden. Aber auch ein paar schöne und originelle Passagen (z.B. der Minitunnel) und Trails.



Gibt hierzulande eigentlich nicht genug Marathons wie Kirchzarten? Forstautobahn, Jede Kurve wie bei nem Navi? "In 200 Metern links abbiegen", "Bitte langsam" "Jetzt abbiegen" ?

Furtwangen mit Kirchzarten zu vergleichen ist doch wie Äpfel und Birnen.
Kirchzarten ist ein Marathon der Masse und deshalb technisch komplett anspruchslos. 80% der dort Mitfahrenden haben doch von Mountainbike Fahrtechnik so wenig Ahnung wie ein Maulwurf vom Fliegen.

Furtwangen ist da um einiges härter und technisch viel anspruchsvoller. Ich denke Furtwangen hat gar nicht den Anspruch 6-7 tausend Starter zu bekommen.
Klasse statt Masse.
Und das macht den Marathon definitiv aus.

Ich hatte eigentlich nie das Gefühl das es irgendwo auf der 120km Strecke zu wenig Schilder gab sondern fand es eher lustig wie einem die Streckenposten immer zugewunken haben man soll doch langsamer machen.

Das mit dem ewigen Asphalt kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Klar es sind lange Asphaltstücke dabei, aber doch nicht so wie in Kirchzarten nach dem Rinken wo man 3-4km bergab auf der Straße das Gefühl hat, man verpasst einen anständigen Downhill.

Nach ner verkorksten Saison und mehrwöchiger Traings fast-"Abstinenz" hat es mich echt überrascht wie gut es gestern lief. Ich behaupte einfach mal das ich derjenige was der mit den wenigsten Traingskilometer diese Jahr die 120km Runde gefahren bin.
Von daher war der 20,xy Schnitt und die einigermaßen solide Plazierung wirklich gut fürs Ego.

Hat Spaß gemacht. Kaputt aber Glücklich.


----------



## elrond (14. September 2009)

keroson schrieb:


> Gibt hierzulande eigentlich nicht genug Marathons wie Kirchzarten? Forstautobahn, Jede Kurve wie bei nem Navi? "In 200 Metern links abbiegen", "Bitte langsam" "Jetzt abbiegen" ?
> 
> Furtwangen mit Kirchzarten zu vergleichen ist doch wie Äpfel und Birnen.
> Kirchzarten ist ein Marathon der Masse und deshalb technisch komplett anspruchslos. 80% der dort Mitfahrenden haben doch von Mountainbike Fahrtechnik so wenig Ahnung wie ein Maulwurf vom Fliegen.
> ...



Fahr einfach mal in Kirchzarten die Ultra Strecke (da komst du gar nicht am Rinken vorbei - nur mal so als kleiner Tipp am Rande  ) dann wirst du merken, daß das von dir oben geschriebene nicht gerade viel Wahrheitsgehalt besitzt, um es mal ganz vorsichtig auszudrücken. Auf der Ultra Strecke ist der Trail Anteil inzwischen sicherlich höher als in Furtwangen. Aber fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll sind beide Strecken selbst für einen Fahrtechniklegastheniker wie ich es bin wirklich nicht... Furtwangen härter, das ist aber wirklich der Witz schlechthin   , hab das Gefühl das wird von den Furtwangenfinishern gerne behauptet weil Kirchzarten jeder kennt oder auch schon mitgefahren ist... Alleine gegen den Anstieg von Menzenschwand auf den Kaiserberg ist in Furtwangen Kindergeburtstag angesagt...


----------



## noFlooder (15. September 2009)

Wie viel Höhenmeter standen bei auch bei der 90km Runde aufm Tacho?
Bei mir sinds irgendwie glatte 2400, kommt mir etwas viel vor.


----------



## beise (15. September 2009)

Als Furtwanger hab ich nur meinen Eindruck der 90er Strecke mit der Marathon Strecke in Kirchzarten wiedergegeben. Ich habe nicht vom 120er gesprochen und auch nicht vom Ultra. Jeder der beiden Marathon hat etwas für sich und hat Teilstücke die hier und da mehr oder weniger Spaß machen. Aber die Streckenführung ist nicht immer einfach und erfordert einiges an Aufwand den du hier wohl vergessen hast. Auf denen von mir verglichenen Strecken war das lediglich mein Eindruck, wobei auch in Kirchzarten die Einheimischen meiner Meinung waren und vom technischen Anspruch und der Streckenführung eher den Furtwanger Marathon bevorzugen.

Das Streckenprofil an sich kann man nicht vergelichen wenn man von härter spricht.

Dem einen kommt das Furtwanger Profil eher entgegen und der andere fährt halt gerne eine Stunde bergauf. Also ist das auch das empfinden jedes Spoirtler aufgrund seiner Trainings und körperlichen Zustands.

Spaß gemacht haben mir beide Marathons.


----------



## maxmistral (15. September 2009)

Ich bin im Juni die Langstrecke in Kirchzarten gefahren (so um die 115km) und jetzt die 90 km Strecke in Furtwangen! 

Technisch sind beide Marathons nicht, aber Kirchzarten ist das reine Fortstrassen gebolze, während es bei Furtwangen immer mal den einen oder anderen Trail oder Wurzelpfad gibt.

Landschaftlich finde ich Furtwangen netter, ist alles ein bißchen offener, aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Die von in anderen Posts kritisierte Anfangspassage auf Asphalt ist dringend notwendig um das Feld auseinander zu ziehen

Die Orga finde ich bei beiden Marathons sehr gut. Schilder mit Kurvenwarnungen etc. habe ich bei der Transschwarzwald gesehen, ist gut, wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt, man kann aber auch seine Augen ein bißchen aufmachen. Flaschen werden bei beiden Marathons nicht gereicht - das finde ich echt blöd.

 Die Zielverpflegung ist bei beiden Marathons nicht besonders. In Furtwangen gibt es die Pastaparty am Vorabend, ich glaube in Kirchzarten auch, besser finde ich, wenn es die nach dem Rennen hat. Aber in Furtwangen konnte man sich für EUR 2.50 einen Teller Pasta kaufen, die Investition hält sich also in Grenzen. Das Teilnehmer-Präsent diesmal dunkel blaue Beinlinge in Furtwangen, na ja für die Tonne, die Windweste in Kirchzarten war deutlich besser.

Im direkten Vergleich würde ich Furtwangen vorziehen, wg. der Strecke und weil es familärer zugeht, es waren aber auch so um die 1300 Teilnehmer. 





elrond schrieb:


> Fahr einfach mal in Kirchzarten die Ultra Strecke (da komst du gar nicht am Rinken vorbei - nur mal so als kleiner Tipp am Rande  ) dann wirst du merken, daß das von dir oben geschriebene nicht gerade viel Wahrheitsgehalt besitzt, um es mal ganz vorsichtig auszudrücken. Auf der Ultra Strecke ist der Trail Anteil inzwischen sicherlich höher als in Furtwangen. Aber fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll sind beide Strecken selbst für einen Fahrtechniklegastheniker wie ich es bin wirklich nicht... Furtwangen härter, das ist aber wirklich der Witz schlechthin   , hab das Gefühl das wird von den Furtwangenfinishern gerne behauptet weil Kirchzarten jeder kennt oder auch schon mitgefahren ist... Alleine gegen den Anstieg von Menzenschwand auf den Kaiserberg ist in Furtwangen Kindergeburtstag angesagt...


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. September 2009)

Waren bei den langen Distanzen wirklich keine Streckenposten vor Ort? Bei uns Kurzstrecklern waren sie in Massen an jeder Ecke gestanden und haben gewunken und den Verkehr geregelt. Zudem stand an jeder Stelle, wo ein Auto sich hätte hinverirren können, Polizei. Dazu die -zig Feuerwehrler... Aber vielleicht war das morgens noch nicht so?  

Ich bin, wie gesagt, nur die Kurzstrecke gefahren, hatte aber Riesenspaß. Drei (!) Verpflegungsstände, die perfekt organisiert waren, eine gute Ausschilderung, tolle Stimmung, die Strecke war nett, das Wetter genial... Die ersten Kilometer brauchte ich zum Warmwerden, auch wenn wir natürlich schon ein paar Grad mehr hatten als Ihr Frühstarter. Was mich eher genervt hat, waren die letzten Kilometer, die ich als reine Zeitfahrstrecke empfand. 

Spaß (so manches Mal in "" zu schreiben) machten mir die Exoten, die sich bei uns auf den kurzen Runden getummelt haben. Da sah man Bikes und Fahrer, die teils definitiv neben der Spur waren - oft genug im Wortsinne! Man musste immer damit rechnen, dass vor einem jemand absteigt, weil ihn/sie der Mut verlässt, und er/sie damit unvermittelt die Spur dicht macht. Da war´s wirklich gut, dass die Strecke nicht anspruchsvoller war. Ich hatte keine Probleme auf den Wurzeltrails, komme aber auch (früher mal!) aus dem CC. Gelernt für´s nächste Mal habe ich, dass ich mich in Furtwangen nicht mehr ganz hinten am Start anstellen werde, um diese Typen nicht mehr vor mir zu haben.

Also mir hat´s gefallen. Aber meine Erwartungen und Ambitionen waren ja auch nicht mit Euren vergleichbar. Ich war glücklich, dabeigewesen zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (15. September 2009)

Furtwangen hat halt das Problem das sie den Großteil der Starter über die Firmenwertung rekrutieren! Und da steigt dann JEDER der ein Rädle findet aufs Rad. 
Damit die Leute dann auch heil im Ziel ankommen, muss man eben die Strecken entsprechend entschärfen. 

Die einzige Herausforderung die Furtwangen bietet, ist die Kondition. Und das man im Herbst bei 0° morgens um Sieben an den Start gehen muss *g*.

Strecken wären in der Region schon noch einige tolle möglich; allerdings nur bedingt für einen Marathon tauglich... Was sie dringend bräcuhten wären neue Strecken. Das würde vl wieder ein paar Teilnehmer locken. Ob es 4 sein müssen lass ich einfach mal offen...


----------



## Peter Freiburg (15. September 2009)

noFlooder schrieb:


> Wie viel Höhenmeter standen bei auch bei der 90km Runde aufm Tacho?
> Bei mir sinds irgendwie glatte 2400, kommt mir etwas viel vor.



Bei mir waren es rund 2.300 HM


----------



## beise (15. September 2009)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Furtwangen hat halt das Problem das sie den Großteil der Starter über die Firmenwertung rekrutieren! Und da steigt dann JEDER der ein Rädle findet aufs Rad.
> Damit die Leute dann auch heil im Ziel ankommen, muss man eben die Strecken entsprechend entschärfen.
> 
> Die einzige Herausforderung die Furtwangen bietet, ist die Kondition. Und das man im Herbst bei 0° morgens um Sieben an den Start gehen muss *g*.
> ...


 
Furtwangen hat halt daS Problem dass der Marathon recht spät ist und oftmals durch Sauwetter geprägt ist. Dann hat er nicht das Flair und den Rahmen wie bei anderen Marathons. Man hat hier schon viel überlegt und hat durch die Firmenwertung eben die Teilnehmerzahl die die Kosten letztendlich deckt. So ist es immer noch ein Marthon auch für Hobbyfahrer und eben nicht nur für Cracks, das sollte man sich auch vor Augen halten wenn man starten möchte.

Zu den Strecken kann ich nur sagen daß man froh sein muß daß es immer noch Veranstalter gibt die so was auf sich nehmen, denn man muß jedesmal aufs neue unzählige Besitzer abklappern und um die Durchfahrtsgenehmigung betteln. Allein für den Kids-Cup am Samstag mussten 7 Besitzer gefragt werden und das auf einer Strecke von 1,2km!!!! Also seien wir froh daß es die Marathons überhaupt noch gibt!

Sicher ist eine neue Strecke auch immer eine neue Herausforderung aber wenn es einem hier zu lasch ist dann soll er halt zum Eiger gehen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. September 2009)

beise schrieb:


> Also seien wir froh daß es die Marathons überhaupt noch gibt!





Was im Schwarzwald an Veranstaltungen geboten wird, ist für uns Bayern schlicht ein Traum! Ein unerfüllbarer, wie´s scheint...


----------



## bikehumanumest (15. September 2009)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Ich bin im Juni die Langstrecke in Kirchzarten gefahren (so um die 115km) und jetzt die 90 km Strecke in Furtwangen!
> 
> Technisch sind beide Marathons nicht, aber Kirchzarten ist das reine Fortstrassen gebolze, während es bei Furtwangen immer mal den einen oder anderen Trail oder Wurzelpfad gibt.
> 
> ...



 (bei Dir hab ich das Gefühl dass Du die Strecken auch wirklich gefahren bist...)

hinzufügen will ich noch , dass ich 2008 in Furtwangen die 120km und jetzt die 42km gefahren bin und im Nachhinein auf der kurzen nicht mehr mit Starrgabel fahren würde,gerade die Teile wo man nicht auf der 120er fährt sind doch mit Federgabel deutlich schneller + angenehmer zu fahren

 ...dagegen nach wie vor sämtliche Kirchzartenstrecken weiterhin mit Starrgabel only fahren werde...

ich denke das reicht als Statement pro Furtwangen...

joe


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. September 2009)

Also Joe, wenn *Du *Dir sogar Deine Federgabel gewünscht hast, bin ich ja direkt stolz auf mich!  

Nächstes Mal stelle ich mich aber wirklich viel weiter vorn an, damit ich die Technik-Rookies schon am Start hinter mir habe. Meine Güte, da waren schon Spezialisten dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (15. September 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Also Joe, wenn *Du *Dir sogar Deine Federgabel gewünscht hast, bin ich ja direkt stolz auf mich!
> 
> Nächstes Mal stelle ich mich aber wirklich viel weiter vorn an, damit ich die Technik-Rookies schon am Start hinter mir habe. Meine Güte, da waren schon Spezialisten dabei...



eigentlich gings ja auch mit der Starrgabel, nur zum Überholen der Leute die mir mit Federgabel bergab im Weg rum standen hätte ich gut ne gefederte brauchen können... 

und stolz kannst Du so oder so auf Dich sein...

hättest Dich halt gleich am Start zu mir und zum Julian nach vorne quetschen sollen... und auf dem Asphaltstück an Ihm festhalten...hihi dann hätte ich auch mal ne kleine Chance gegen Ihn gehabt...

joe


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. September 2009)

Der Julian... Der hatte nach der Siegerehrung mit dem Fassl auf der Schulter mehr Probleme, als mit der Strecke!   

Aber danke für den Tipp! Ich schnappe mir nächstes Mal einfach ein ambitioniertes Hinterrad und versuche, fünf Meter dranzubleiben.


----------

